# What my rabbit has done for me..



## PeytonCara (Mar 26, 2013)

I just wanted to formally give thanks to my little buddy Crixus. Now he has only been in my life for eight short months, but he has made a the world of a difference in my life. I have had many pets, that I have all loved dearly, but I have never had a pet like Crixus. There's something about him that everyone just loves. He's so friendly and outgoing it's hard not to love him. I swear he knows when I'm having a bad day, he will climb up my chest and lick my nose and cuddle with me until everything is okay. I'm a senior in high school and a lot of people don't understand why I love my rabbit soooooo much, I even get teased for it. I even get made fun of because I am in the top of my class and I refuse to go away to a college where I can't take him with.. lol! I struggle with anxiety and depression, but be seriously just makes my life so amazing. Just all the little goofy things he does just makes my days. It sounds lame, but I am so happy that I have been blessed with such an amazing friend:]


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, you are talking to the right people about loving your bun. No one here would ever make fun of that, cause we all feel the same way. 

He sounds perfect for you, and such a wonderful little friend.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 26, 2013)

the good news is that all the "weird"/different things about you that cause people to tease you in high school... will be the very things people *appreciate* about you in college! it was quite a culture shock for me to go away to a little liberal arts college where I actually fit in after years of being an outcast in public schools because I didn't give a **** what petty people thought and just did what made me happy.

I suffer from anxiety and depression as well (bi-polar, actually, but I'm type 2 which means more depression than anything) and I know what a difference a loving pet can make! I've only had my bunnies since last July and first got sugar gliders last November... but I can't imagine life without them all.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

it sounds like you have a wonderful friend x


----------



## PaGal (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe you should check into having your bun designated as a service animal. I know there are people that can take their dogs anywhere with them because they are service dogs and the people suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. They don't have to be a dog that was trained and raised for that purpose. I saw a show where a lady adopted a second dog and for whatever reason this second dog made her calm. It did go through some training and then had to pass a test to show it was safe and well mannered around other people and stores. Of course, with a bun I would assume it would be different.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes you came to the right place!

Crixus sounds like a really good little boy, is that him in the avatar? he looks adorable!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 26, 2013)

You have a wonderful friend & companion in Crixus! Many people who aren't "pet" people don't understand the kind of relationship one can have with a loved pet. Or even dog &/or cat people for some reason don't get other animals as great companions as well. I've always loved birds & many friends still don't understand what a wonderful companion they can be too. Now I've added two buns to my family & people really think I am an animal nut with a zoo in my house! lol

One word of advice I will pass along for you to consider if you wish is you must be yourself & happy with yourself. You can never please everyone. You will find true friends who have similar thoughts, ideas & loves & will like you for who you are & the bunny you love. I hope you are finding understanding & caring online friends here! Its good to have friends who are nearby but online friends are great too! I wish you & Crixus the best!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 26, 2013)

That's why I came RO to talk with people who "get it". And this is definitely the place!

Love the name Crixus btw


----------



## PeytonCara (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, thanks! It's nice to know that people understand where I am common from and love my animals as much as I do. I have considered making Crixus a service pet so I can take him to any school I decide to go to. I have to look into more details I'm not sure how to go about it. He really is the perfect little guy for me. I hope to meet some new people in college that will understand me a little better, but meanwhile it's nice to know I'm welcome here. And yes, that is Crixus in my avatar:] I actually got his name from a TV show I watch called Spartacus! Lol:]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

So cool. I'd definitely pursue getting the service animal designate. A posting a couple of days ago really ticked me off--someone is going to college and wants to give away the bunny they've had for seven years. We like our bunnies more than most of our family and couldn't imagine parting with any even though they are all rescues. Our Checkered Giant Serena is a huge lap bunny and is just content to sit on your lap and be rubbed--serenity now for sure!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

He is adorable! Yes I think you should train him for a service animal. It would be great.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 26, 2013)

How weird is that, I have just switched channels and Spartacus is on and the woman was asking about one of the gladiators and the emperor said "that´s Crixus". I remembered your cute little boy...coincidences as you´d just mentioned it a earlier post.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Doesn't sound lame at all!  I don't blame you for choosing not to go to a college that you cant take Crixus to. That's terrible that people tease you bc you have an affinity for rabbits! Wth is their problem?! Better be glad I am not there when that happens because I can come up with some real good crap to throw in their face. *deep breath!*
Anyway! You're so sweet! I am glad you have a bunny like Crixus, and he is lucky to have you!


----------



## PeytonCara (Mar 27, 2013)

I get pretty upset when people take on the responsibility of having an animal and then go to college and get rid of it, it is very irresponsible. Before I got Crixus I made sure that IF I decided to go away my parents were okay with taking care of him and playing with him. Even though they agreed, he is my pet and I am going to do everything in my power to keep him right by me.
And what a coincidence! I love that show. It's funny that you came across it:]
You guys are all awesome by the way! Thanks for the advice and support:]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree that if you take something on, you should see it through to the end and apart from that, you get so attached to him. And yes just ignore people that make fun of you for your love of rabbits, people should inform themselves before they pass judgement. 

I can´t believe it that the newer version of Spartacus is on tonight, must be because of the Easter holiday and it being sort of relevant so I´m not forget Crixus, the more I hear his name, the more I like it, such a cool name for a bun. 

We´ll always be here to support anyone who loves their bunny and wants to talk about it, we´ll always understand.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 28, 2013)

I once gave up the chance to go across Canada with my best friend because it would mean leaving my dog behind, I completely understand where you're coming from. 
I ws the same way in high school, got teased all through public school for loving animals so much (more than people) and now am in university where I fit in more. People are more mature and understand. I have a lot more friends but still don't really hang out with them a lot, I much prefer to be home with my furries. 

Crixus is adorable  You're among friends.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

Acacia-Berry said:


> I ws the same way in high school, got teased all through public school for loving animals so much (more than people)



in your defense, people often suck. I tend to like animals a lot better than people, too!


----------



## PaGal (Mar 28, 2013)

I would rather be surrounded by animals then people. Animals after all don't hurt you just to hurt you and when they should no better. They are all so interesting in their own way.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

animals also don't bogart the TV remote, usually don't borrow your stuff without asking, don't eat all the good food out of the fridge and don't hog the bathroom for an hour when you really need to pee. they're cuter, too.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha, yes they just eat the tv remote, they´re happy when you use the bathroom cos it means there might be a empty toilet roll for them to play with and they don´t all of the good stuff in the fridge but their stuff takes up a fair amount of space lol. 

Yes, the more time I spend with animals, the less I like people


----------



## MILU (Mar 29, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> the good news is that all the "weird"/different things about you that cause people to tease you in high school... will be the very things people *appreciate* about you in college! it was quite a culture shock for me to go away to a little liberal arts college where I actually fit in after years of being an outcast in public schools because I didn't give a **** what petty people thought and just did what made me happy.



I can make your words mine, Imbrium! I totally agree and I've been through that too, I studied arts too and was teased in school but when I went to college I was actually sort of popular. Weird how life is. 
A good bunny certainly makes our life much better, I have met people who became my friends, but none as great as one of my bunnies.
I think it's really nice of you to come here and praise your bunny the way you did. Your good bunny friend deserves it :blueribbon:, and you're a sweetheart for having made this affectionate homage :thumbup


----------



## whitelop (Mar 29, 2013)

We're all rabbit buddies and that has to be the best kind of friends!

I said that on someone else's blog and its so true. I enjoyed reading about your bun! I can't wait for more updates.


----------

